# Blonde start?



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

Does blonding start immediately after there are no tiger stripes?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

http://www.home-barista.com/tips/when-did-this-espresso-extraction-go-blond-t5747.html


----------

